# Who start to forget, and who fight?



## hope.88 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think there are 2 options after your Spouse left for his/her affair.

You start to forget your spouse, or you fight and youre patient, if youre spouse wants to come back.

i decided to fight and be patient after i travelled thousands of miles just to talk to him, even if i didnt got the chance to see him.
Well, now i only can wait and be patient.

Im really curious how it was for you guys?

What was your decision?

Did your Spouse came back?

And how long it took your spouse to come back?


----------

